# To buy SCDS2 or not to buy ?



## Ritsuki (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm truly hesitating about preordering Supercard DSTWO. I've a CycloDS Evo. for now, and I'm not planning to buy a DSi or a DSi XL. But the features of the SCDS2 are really amazing. So should I buy the SCDS2 or not ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 25, 2010)

It's really hard to say with no reviews.

But then the features such as dedicated GBA and SNES emus, Free Cheat system, DivX and Xvid video playback...are very impressive.


----------



## KingAsix (Apr 25, 2010)

If your gonna get a DSi of any kind. I'd say go for it. Not only are the features impressive, but for a DSi user (such as myself) that GBA Emulator is like the icing on the cake....Which is why I've already preordered one

EDIT
@RupeeClock - Nice Avatar by the way...n_n thought I just say that


----------



## giratina16 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm really not sure if I want an EX4i or a SCDStwo, considering EX4i is coming out in the next 2 weeks and a tester in 1 week, I'm really unsure.


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 25, 2010)

If you think the features are truly worth it like many others do, then I would definitely recommend getting it.


----------



## purplesludge (Apr 25, 2010)

Since you already have a cyclo I would say not to preorder it and wait till it is released to decide if you want one.


----------



## pitman (Apr 25, 2010)

I already pre-ordered with a 8GB microSD ( I got a R4 with only 2GB) it since everything about it is exactly what I needed, I don't care about the Free Cheat but I was planning buying a 3-in-1 slot-2 for GBA games and I hope its SNES compatibility is good too.

But since you got a CycloDS... I dunno doesn't seem necessaryto get one now.


----------



## tajio (Apr 25, 2010)

I ordered one because I like watching movies on the DS but converting is a hassle plus I would also like to play GBA games once in a while. 

I don't have a DSi/XL (DS Phat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) but I plan on getting a DSi XL soon~ (I also don't have a GBA flashcart) So get one if you want movies without conversion, GBA, Snes...


----------



## altorn (Apr 26, 2010)

let me just tell about my experience so you can add it to your hesitations list:

I like the new features of SCDS2 but I am a cyclods user and i have a ezflash3-in-1 so I have gba emulation and other stuff like that, so I won't be buying an SCDS2 or any other DSi compatible cart.. I also have an iplayer or use moonshell for multimedia, but since i have other devices for multimedia, i dont use the DS as that.

Currently I am happy with my cyclo and other stuff but if GBA emulation is really that important to you, go for it.

DiVx playback, do you need it? Are most of the files you have encoded in DiVx? Does the SCDS2 even play FLV files so you can download Youtube videos and watch them with your DSi?


----------



## Ritsuki (Apr 29, 2010)

I think I'll wait until the review. I'm not interested by the video thing since I have a DSL (screens are too small and if I watch videos on my DS, it would be some animes, and I wouldn't be able to read the subtitles). If I've some money to throw, I'll buy a DSi XL for that


----------



## Sterling (Apr 29, 2010)

altorn said:
			
		

> let me just tell about my experience so you can add it to your hesitations list:
> 
> I like the new features of SCDS2 but I am a cyclods user and i have a ezflash3-in-1 so I have gba emulation and other stuff like that, so I won't be buying an SCDS2 or any other DSi compatible cart.. I also have an iplayer or use moonshell for multimedia, but since i have other devices for multimedia, i dont use the DS as that.
> 
> ...


The iPlayer does that as well. Since the iPlayer was (suspected) made by the Supercard Folks, I would assume that the SCDS2 would have the same and more features.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Apr 29, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> I'm really not sure if I want an EX4i or a SCDStwo, considering EX4i is coming out in the next 2 weeks and a tester in 1 week, I'm really unsure.


Why are people so pumped for the EX4i anyway?  We know even less about it than the we do the SCDStwo, for one.


----------



## Krestent (Apr 29, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For another, it just looks like an R4 clone based off the SCDS2


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 29, 2010)

If you got a CycloDS Evolution instead of, say, the M3 Real, you probably don't really care about playing GBA games, right? If that's the case, the SCDS2 probably isn't worth it. Just stick with the CycloDS Evolution for now, and get one if the features prove to be really good.


----------



## acturus (Apr 29, 2010)

if the SCDS2 does what it says it's going to, it will definitely be worth it, but we haven't really seen any hands on for it so it's hard to say if it's gonna rock. i am just going to wait for a review before making a decision


----------



## nycsam786 (Apr 29, 2010)

There are so many threads like this, have you tried to such any of the other ones for similar information?


----------



## lowjeep (May 4, 2010)

I'm just stuck on price. It's nice that all that is built in but I'm a cheapskate.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 4, 2010)

I pre-ordered one back when the $30 deal was on, and I'm pretty excited to get it and try it out.  Although I've already got a CycloDS (about a year old, now), $30 was just too great a price to pass on for something with all the features of the DSTWO.  I'll probably still stick to playing GBA games using my slot-2 M3 GBA Expansion with GBA ExpLoader (playing the games from hardware still seems a better solution than emulation, since I have still have a DS Lite), but I wanted one anyway for the novelty.

For DSi owners, I imagine it'd be an even more worthwhile purchase, since there aren't really any other options when it comes to playing GBA games.


----------

